# Image sensors in Nikon DSLR cameras



## KmH (Feb 10, 2016)

Image sensors in Nikon DSLR cameras - as far as I can tell.
D500 -  Unknown. The camera is to new.

*Nikon*  (some of the Nikon-designed sensors are made by Renesas, some by Sony)
D1, D1X, D1H, D5 – unknown Nikon sensor number/designator
D2H & D2H2 • JFET – LBCAST
D3s • NC81361A
D4, D4s, Df • NC81366W
D700, D3 • NC81338L
D3100 • NC81362A
D3200 • NC81369R

*Toshiba*
D5200, D7100, D7200 (improved) • HEZ1 – TOS – 5105

*Sony*
D2X • IMX-007-AQ (Nikon designed)
D70, D70s, D50, D40 • IMX-453-AQ
D80, D40x, D60, D3000 • IMX-493-AQA
D5100, D7000 • IMX-071
D3300, D5300, D5500 • IMX-193-AQK
D100 • ICX-413-AQ
D200 • ICX-483-AQ
D300 • IMX-021-BQR
D300s • IMX-038-BQL
D600, D610, D750 • IMX-128-(L)-AQP
D800, D800e, D810, D810a – IMX-094-AQP


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 10, 2016)

I like the sony sensors but thats where sony ends for me.  Honestly I could care less if it was made by good humor ice cream as long as its performance and reliability is top notch. Informative all the same though,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 10, 2016)

I love the sensor in my D5500


----------

